# My 1st dedicated home theater...



## jazghag

Here are the pics of my first ever dedicated home theater. Have never had the space to do this before. 

It sounds great - and the room is nowhere near completed yet. I look forward to seeing it completed and sounding stellar.

Let me know what you think...


----------



## Prof.

I see what you mean when you say it's "nowhere near completed"..:bigsmile:
If it sounds good now, then it will sound fantastic when it's completed and all the acoustic treatments are added!
Just one point..You really need to move your speakers away from the side walls more..
You have some nice gear there! :T


----------



## recruit

The room looks great and cannot wait to see it completed as it already looks so good :T


----------



## lkazista

What are your room dimensions.

Lee


----------



## jazghag

lkazista said:


> What are your room dimensions.
> 
> Lee


Hi everyone, and thanks for the comments. 

The room dimensions are roughly 26X13


----------



## Moonfly

I'd love to build my HT, I'm very envious of this. Free rain from start to finish is a dream. Looking forward to seeing it come together :T


----------



## jazghag

Moonfly said:


> I'd love to build my HT, I'm very envious of this. Free rain from start to finish is a dream. Looking forward to seeing it come together :T


Well if it helps for you to know - I have been building upto this dedicated room for 14 years... started with collecting bits of gear - but until a very short time ago I never had a home to be able to do this in.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Big Worm

Very nice start! 

What shelves are you using in your rack?


----------



## dpromano76

thats gonna be sweet! What I wouldn't give to be just at that stage:yes: now!


----------



## jazghag

Big Worm said:


> Very nice start!
> 
> What shelves are you using in your rack?


All Middle Atlantic ones - just standard shelves. I used RackTools software to get the optimal spacing for everything. I was not as concerned about the front plates that make everything look really tight due to the cost and fact that my rack mount is out of sight.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## gripp2020

What are the dimensions of your front and back stage? How tall is the front? I thing my cieling hight is rt at 8ft so i was looking at doing a small stage like yours in the front, but i didnt think i can go that high in the back. Mine will be more of a "media room". Its a 25' L x 16' W room. My computer and drawing desk will be on the back stage. So im only looking at 1 row of seats on the bottome and will only put seats on the back stage when we have a large group of people at the house.


----------



## chrapladm

Not tryin to be mean I am just curious, but with a room length of 26ft why are your rear seats almost on the wall?

Could be just the pic angle.

I am only in the drawing stages of my HT but after reading countless specs and stuff I was just curious on your back row. 

Secondly I will be using the same type of seating arrangements like you did.(7 seats) I will be using recliners in the front row and "cinema," seats for the back row.

What make are your back row seats?


----------



## chrapladm

Anymore progress?


----------

